
Biodegradation and Mineralization of Polystyrene by Plastic-Eating Mealworms - shartshooter
https://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/acs.est.5b02661
======
shartshooter
_Within a 16 day test period, 47.7% of the ingested Styrofoam carbon was
converted into CO2 and the residue (ca. 49.2%) was egested as fecula with a
limited fraction incorporated into biomass (ca. 0.5%)._

